# Do you get your camera professionally cleaned?



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Just got back from a week at the beach and I brought my camera (Canon XTi) with me every day. I am careful when swapping lenses but surely some dust or other crap got in there, so I think I should get it professionally cleaned. Or am I overreacting?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> Just got back from a week at the beach and I brought my camera (Canon XTi) with me every day. I am careful when swapping lenses but surely some dust or other crap got in there, so I think I should get it professionally cleaned. Or am I overreacting?


I've had my D70s for just over two years now - I swap lenses quite a bit but haven't yet had it cleaned - fwiw, I haven't detected any dust spots on my photos.

However, when I do decide I have the time to part with it for a few days, I'm sending it in for a cleaning, I don't want to mess with this one.

Ed


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

You're probably overreacting. Unless your camera is crunchy, or there is visible dust that you can't get rid of with a squeeze bulb and you're unwilling to perform a wet cleaning yourself, then there's no need.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Cliff said:


> You're probably overreacting. Unless your camera is crunchy, or there is visible dust that you can't get rid of with a squeeze bulb and you're unwilling to perform a wet cleaning yourself, then there's no need.


Thx - I feel better now!


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

I got mine cleaned about 6 months ago... there were 4 or 5 dust spots on the sensor that I couldnt get to go away. It was about 65 bucks to have it cleaned.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

"Wet" cleaning can be fun.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

buy this:
http://www.copperhillimages.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=3
Follow this:
http://www.copperhillimages.com/index.php?pr=tutorials

Very easy. Done it many times myself.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

If you don't notice any IQ issues I would say hold off. You will see the dust in your shots and know they are there!


----------

